# Re: 2012 January Challenge (Dissusion thread )



## Blister (1 Jan 2012)

Please post any comments here


----------



## Blister (1 Jan 2012)

Alli ( Ready ) 
Blister ( Ready ) 
Boysie39 ( Ready ) 
callumlovatt ( Ready ) 
cambournepete ( Ready ) 
darkness
dennisk ( Ready ) 
duncanh ( Ready ) 
gerrybhoy70 ( Ready ) 
gregmcateer
gus3049
Haldane ( Ready ) 
henton49er ( Ready ) 
Hesh ( Ready ) 
Hudson Carpentry ( Ready ) 
j1mbr0wn ( Ready ) 
Jonzjob ( Ready ) 
jumps ( Ready )
L2wis ( Ready )
Leo ( Ready )
loz ( Ready ) 
maltrout512
Melinda_dd ( Ready ) 
monkeybiter ( Ready ) 
Nev ( Ready ) 
philb88 ( Ready ) 
Roger C
RogerBoyle
ScottishTurner
Silverbirch ( Ready ) 
steadyeddie ( Ready ) 
Steven
Tpot 
wardroom ( Ready ) 
Wood spoiler ( Ready )
woodntings ( Ready )


----------



## Wood spoiler (2 Jan 2012)

Dear Mr Blister

Last 2 days of holiday before returning to the rat race spent in the shed.

aaaaah bliss! no guests, no family, no visits, no trips to the airport and best of all no ice! Really quite warm in the shed! 

Happy to report I have an entry ready for this months challenge


----------



## Melinda_dd (2 Jan 2012)

blamey your keen! i've sat and froze today... so cold. and sulked because like you im back to work tomorrow :-(


----------



## Blister (2 Jan 2012)

Wood spoiler":1uofiue2 said:


> Dear Mr Blister
> 
> Last 2 days of holiday before returning to the rat race spent in the shed.
> 
> ...




OK Noted


----------



## Haldane (3 Jan 2012)

Can I play again Pleeeeeeeese  


Dave


----------



## Blister (3 Jan 2012)

Haldane":2o6n19su said:


> Can I play again Pleeeeeeeese
> 
> 
> Dave




No 

.
.
.
.
.
O go on then 

I will add you to the list :mrgreen:


----------



## loz (3 Jan 2012)

Im in ( if you'll have me )


----------



## Blister (3 Jan 2012)

loz":yfgbq9xg said:


> Im in ( if you'll have me )




OK


----------



## jumps (3 Jan 2012)

entry ready


----------



## Blister (4 Jan 2012)

jumps":55kj6b1k said:


> entry ready



OK


----------



## boysie39 (4 Jan 2012)

This may seem stupid   but you know when you take a picture and transfer it to the 'puter.

How do I then transfer it to the challenge site. :? 

You know its easy so can pls. Help me. :roll: 

Is it the same as putting a picture on the forum as per the box at the bottom of the postings

or are they posted to somewhere else


----------



## Blister (4 Jan 2012)

At 10pm on the 27th this thread will be opened 

You can then post your 3 images :mrgreen: 

2012-january-challenge-rules-and-requirements-t57085.html

:wink:


----------



## Jonzjob (4 Jan 2012)

I'd like to rejoin the challenge please Mr Blister Sir :mrgreen: :mrgreen: I thought that I'd sent in my request? A 'hearafter moment' that's when you go into a room and say to yourself "what the hell am I here after?"

Not started yet though..


----------



## Blister (4 Jan 2012)

Jonzjob":36s0tnbh said:


> I'd like to rejoin the challenge please Mr Blister Sir :mrgreen: :mrgreen: I thought that I'd sent in my request? A 'hearafter moment' that's when you go into a room and say to yourself "what the hell am I here after?"
> 
> Not started yet though..




OK

you are added :wink:


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (5 Jan 2012)

Entry ready Mr Blister, sir.


----------



## Blister (5 Jan 2012)

gerrybhoy70":2odn61yh said:


> Entry ready Mr Blister, sir.




OK Thanks


----------



## duncanh (5 Jan 2012)

Blister":2vyp767a said:


> Any wood type ( Wood type and cost / value will not be taken into consideration ) as this challenge is all about design / shape / form / turning and finishing skills
> 
> Must be turned on a lathe from a single piece of wood / blank
> 
> No enhancements of any type allowed other than sanding sealer and a clear ( Non coloured ) Finishing product



Just to be 100% clear, I assume that beads and coves are acceptable or do they fall under the no enhancements rule? I'm certain that they'd be fine but thought I'd check just in case.

I cut a blank out of a plank and turned the outside tonight but found that it had some odd green staining inside it:-( This wouldn't be surprising if it was sycamore but it's a darkish brown exotic. Oh well, I'll be using a dark wax on it to hide the colour so I'll have to find another blank...


----------



## Blister (6 Jan 2012)

> I assume that beads and coves are acceptable



Yes thats fine


----------



## nev (6 Jan 2012)

one unadulterated bowl ready mr blister sir.


----------



## Blister (6 Jan 2012)

nev":1pw8t2cn said:


> one unadulterated bowl ready mr blister sir.




Ok Nev


----------



## nev (6 Jan 2012)

i suppose i should have asked before, but is natural edge within the remit. you can still eat your cornflakes out of it


----------



## Blister (6 Jan 2012)

nev":3rd83v0m said:


> i suppose i should have asked before, but is natural edge within the remit. you can still eat your cornflakes out of it




Yes but it wont get any extra points in the judging department as its not about timber selection :wink:


----------



## henton49er (6 Jan 2012)

Blister, My first ever entry into the monthly comp is now ready.   

At the appropriate time I will probably need guidance on where to post it (I know how to post photos, just need to know where). :mrgreen: 

Mike


----------



## Blister (6 Jan 2012)

henton49er":2vm1dxol said:


> Blister, My first ever entry into the monthly comp is now ready.
> 
> At the appropriate time I will probably need guidance on where to post it (I know how to post photos, just need to know where). :mrgreen:
> 
> Mike




OK thanks 

you post your photos here :- 2012-january-challenge-rules-and-requirements-t57085.html

after 10pm on the 27th up until 10pm on the 29th :wink:


----------



## Melinda_dd (7 Jan 2012)

i was hoping to get my entry done today but sadly due to family crisis it was't to be. I'll have to see if i can get it done maybe next weekend


----------



## Hesh (8 Jan 2012)

Managed to get a day in the workshop so happy to report that my first piece is ready. 

Steve


----------



## Blister (8 Jan 2012)

Hesh":15wq868l said:


> Managed to get a day in the workshop so happy to report that my first piece is ready.
> 
> Steve




OK


----------



## woodntings (9 Jan 2012)

Bowl is finished and ready for inspection, Mr Blister Sir.


----------



## Blister (9 Jan 2012)

woodntings":2p3ezx4r said:


> Bowl is finished and ready for inspection, Mr Blister Sir.




OK

Are you aware of when and how to post your 3 images ?


----------



## woodntings (9 Jan 2012)

I believe so, I have had a read and think it makes sense... 
After 10pm on the 27th to the link in the thread.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Blister (9 Jan 2012)

woodntings":3jyyavsq said:


> I believe so, I have had a read and think it makes sense...
> After 10pm on the 27th to the link in the thread.
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Thats it :wink:


----------



## callumlovatt (10 Jan 2012)

my bowl is ready.
Thanks


----------



## Blister (10 Jan 2012)

callumlovatt":2yxwdqp8 said:


> my bowl is ready.
> Thanks




OK Thanks


----------



## boysie39 (12 Jan 2012)

Blister, Me Bowl is ready =D> 

I hope the posting process is eegit proof


----------



## Blister (12 Jan 2012)

boysie39":28aczuy4 said:


> Blister, Me Bowl is ready =D>
> 
> I hope the posting process is eegit proof




OK


----------



## j1mbr0wn (12 Jan 2012)

Early for me but i'm ready.


----------



## Blister (13 Jan 2012)

j1mbr0wn":1rld5qq1 said:


> Early for me but i'm ready.



Ok


----------



## duncanh (13 Jan 2012)

I'm ready as well. Nice and early this month. Still time to make another as well...


----------



## Blister (13 Jan 2012)

duncanh":1eghhfq5 said:


> I'm ready as well. Nice and early this month. Still time to make another as well...



OK


----------



## Blister (18 Jan 2012)

9 days to go 

23 entry's outstanding :mrgreen:


----------



## Leo (19 Jan 2012)

Mine bwol isth reddy Mr. Blister..........oh those damned pills again #-o ...........My bowl is ready Mr. Blister sir (hammer) !!!!!!!!

Leo


----------



## Blister (19 Jan 2012)

Leo":1hva4oqg said:


> Mine bwol isth reddy Mr. Blister..........oh those damned pills again #-o ...........My bowl is ready Mr. Blister sir (hammer) !!!!!!!!
> 
> Leo




Ok


----------



## Melinda_dd (20 Jan 2012)

Blister":2dq6ayu5 said:


> 9 days to go
> 
> 23 entry's outstanding :mrgreen:



Seriously good... lets hope this is a good sign for the year to come. =D>


----------



## Blister (20 Jan 2012)

PLEASE SEE THIS THREAD 

you need to sign up for the new score board 

new-scoreboard-software-all-contestants-need-to-sign-up-t57700.html


----------



## monkeybiter (21 Jan 2012)

Thanks Mr.B


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Jan 2012)

Ready Monsieur Bleesteur!


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2012)

Monsieur Bleesteur! 

Is that Me :? 

OK


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2012)

I am ready as well 8)


----------



## wardroom (22 Jan 2012)

Finished fitting out workshop during xmas and you cannot get me out of it. As a newbie all I can say is this is my very first finished bowl, took me all day sunday, pictures ready.


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2012)

wardroom":29yiwjc1 said:


> Finished fitting out workshop during xmas and you cannot get me out of it. As a newbie all I can say is this is my very first finished bowl, took me all day sunday, pictures ready.




Well done


----------



## dennisk (23 Jan 2012)

Ready


----------



## Blister (23 Jan 2012)

dennisk":8hsl9jjp said:


> Ready




OK


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (23 Jan 2012)

Im ready!


----------



## Blister (24 Jan 2012)

Hudson Carpentry":kquhjk2p said:


> Im ready!




Ok :mrgreen:


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Jan 2012)

if i manage to do it and don't start something else is my filled crack allowed? it will only be with coffee and dust... no enhancing powders or anything as i have none


----------



## Blister (24 Jan 2012)

Melinda_dd":ytnel5js said:


> if i manage to do it and don't start something else is my filled crack allowed? it will only be with coffee and dust... no enhancing powders or anything as i have none




As long as it does not add to or enhance the visual appearance yes OK , as the rules state no extras just basic wood and turning design etc


----------



## Blister (24 Jan 2012)

3 Day Remaining , so time to get on if you have not completed this months challenge


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Jan 2012)




----------



## Haldane (25 Jan 2012)

Ready

(I've also marked myself as ready on the new scoreboard is just the one OK or do we have to let you know on both this thread and the scoreboard? have done both just to make sure!)

Dave


----------



## Blister (25 Jan 2012)

Haldane":12hg58wi said:


> Ready
> 
> (I've also marked myself as ready on the new scoreboard is just the one OK or do we have to let you know on both this thread and the scoreboard? have done both just to make sure!)
> 
> Dave




OK Dave 

Thanks

From the February challenge you will only need to mark yourself as ready on the new scoreboard :wink:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (25 Jan 2012)

EDIT: Blister beat me to the mark


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Jan 2012)

Done


----------



## cambournepete (26 Jan 2012)

ready


----------



## Blister (26 Jan 2012)

One day to go and 

15 entry's still outstanding :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Melinda_dd (26 Jan 2012)

as usual ive left it to the last minute! i have a few hours tomorrow evening to finish it so fingers crossed. it'll be fine im sure , first crack filling experience, a time limit of a few hour, in the dark... honest it'll be fine! :?


----------



## steadyeddie (26 Jan 2012)

Blister, just out of interest, what is the minimum diameter allowed? In other words, when does a bowl become a dish?

Dave


----------



## Blister (26 Jan 2012)

steadyeddie":2rfue0j2 said:


> Blister, just out of interest, what is the minimum diameter allowed? In other words, when does a bowl become a dish?
> 
> Dave




No minimum size limits 

However proceed with caution , if it does not look like a bowl it will not be judged as per the rules and requirements posted at the beginning of January


----------



## Silverbirch (26 Jan 2012)

I`m ready.


----------



## Blister (27 Jan 2012)

Silverbirch":1qb8gmqo said:


> I`m ready.



Ok


----------



## philb88 (27 Jan 2012)

Ready!


----------



## Blister (27 Jan 2012)

philb88":1qzhhtxl said:


> Ready!



OK


----------



## Blister (27 Jan 2012)

Ends tonight at 10pm 

:mrgreen:


----------



## loz (27 Jan 2012)

finished


----------



## steadyeddie (27 Jan 2012)

Ready !

Dave


----------



## Blister (27 Jan 2012)

11 now outstanding 

5 hours to go 

Tic Tok tic tok :lol:


----------



## Alli (27 Jan 2012)

I noted that I was ready on the scoreboard, I take it I should have also said here that I have a bowl ready! 
Sorry


----------



## Blister (27 Jan 2012)

Alli":3315bum0 said:


> I noted that I was ready on the scoreboard, I take it I should have also said here that I have a bowl ready!
> Sorry



OK 

From next month Feb you wont need to do it here , just on the new scoreboard


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Jan 2012)

ready and clicked ready (wasn't sure if we had to put on here as well this month so thought i would in case)


----------



## Leo (27 Jan 2012)

Sorry to be daft, but that is my usual state, but where do I post my pics. for the January challenge ???????


----------



## Blister (27 Jan 2012)

Leo":br22tdo9 said:


> Sorry to be daft, but that is my usual state, but where do I post my pics. for the January challenge ???????




Here when chas opens the thread 

2012-january-challenge-rules-and-requirements-t57085.html


----------



## Leo (27 Jan 2012)

thank you Sir !!!!!!!!!


----------

